# Car Android Radio turns off/restarts when i start driving



## JohnnyCheese (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello,

i bought this android radio for my car(Golf IV 2002) and when the car is standing still everything works fine, but as soon as i start driving the radio goes into a constant restarting loop, as if the radio is losing power for a short time.
Happy about any advice you have for me except that i shouldn't buy cheap crap from china .


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Could be a short somewhere or a cable not connected very well like a ground wire that is moving when the car drives.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

The best suggestion is to put that radio in the trash. They're just crappy.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Wire the power and earth direct to the battery is a good start incase one or the other is dropping out, and hardwire the ignition to live if it has one ie cut out any adaptors fitted 👍🏼


----------

